
Why Nobbas Is a Revolutionary Real Estate Search Platform for Buyers and Renters - jpbray
https://startupradius.com/nobbas-real-estate-search-platform-for-buyers-renters/
======
aakashm
I used Nobbas a little bit but unfortunately, not so many listings in the
Boston area right now.

Great job on the interview. I enjoyed your UI much better than Zillow or
Trulia. Collab took a few minutes to get used to it (I suggest you add a joy
ride for first time users).

Good luck!

~~~
jpbray
Thanks aakashm!

We are already working on a joyride and it should be released in the next 7-10
days. We appreciate your feedback!

